# Hebert's Speciality Meats - Stuffed Chicken with Crawfish Dressing



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

This isn't a recipe biut I highly reccommend it.......Hebert's Speciality Meats opened a location in the Woodlands recently. I bought a chicken stuffed with Crawfish Rice Dressing and cooked it yesterday. It was awesome, TWO THUMBS UP! Hard to beat for $11.25...... Make some cornbread, smothered okra and chicken gravy and your set for some serious eating!


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Good Stuff........*

I am lucky to have a Herbert's right down the street from where I work on Dairy Ashford. I have fixed those chickens for many house guest and they thought it was the best chicken they have ever had!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

I've been enjoying Hebert's for many years. Yum!


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I had the pork chops stuffed with cornbread dressing this week and it was excellent!


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

There's an Hebert's right down the street from Reseach Forest on 45 in the front of that fancy shopping center with all the architecture.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

My buddy used to stop at Heberts on his way back from New Orleans. Those stuffed boneless chickens are better than you know what.


----------



## whymel (Oct 14, 2004)

if you're ever in the lafayette area, stop by the originals hebert's, right on the south side of town, a little town called maurice...... bring a cooler and load up.... the chickens are just as good here, but the last time i was in an heberts here, didn't have as much variety as what they have in louisiana..... absolutely the best fresh sausage, not smoked, .... ahhhh man, i may need to make a trip....


----------



## zemetis (Apr 18, 2006)

*Oh yea, Excellent chickens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Have ten Heberts chickens stuffed with shrimp and rice in my freezer right now.

I travel I-10 four or five times a year between TX and FL and stop in Maurice, LA (take exit 100, Ambassador Caffrey (spelling?) Highway South for about two miles then west to Maurice (about 4 miles).

Pork Chops are great, Chickens are awesome, Shrimp, Crawfish or Gator (Oh yeah, not bad) Lots of red pepper, so if you don't like it hot, it might not be for you.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Even though it is only 6am ya'll have me starvin. What about the Turducken (sp?).....anyone enjoy those. I had one for the first time last Thanksgiving or 2 ago and man I loved that thing. May have to make a trip to Hebert's.


Mike


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

When I used to fish in the Chandeluer Islands before our boat sank, we used to have something similar to a Turduckhen. It was a suckling pig that was boneless, stuffed with a turkey, duck, hen and quail all surrounded by rice dressing. They cooked it on the BBQ pit and man was it good!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I buy from the one on Dairy Ashford/I-10. Never any complaints, good food!

I still need to learn how to debone a chicken/turkey....


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

We watched a guy on the Food Network debone a chicken. Should have TiVo'd it. It looked like you could catch on real quick.

Try a stuffed turkey with the shrimp dressing sometime. Easy thanksgiving meal, too.

try a squir-****-sum sometime.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

This is the first google hit I clicked. http://www.cutlery.com/t3/t11t21t37.shtml


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

Hebert's red beans and rice it to die for. It's some of the best I've ever had. In fact, most everything I've gotten from there is some of the best I've ever had!!


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

ok all this talk of stuffing a bird is makin me HUNGRY! any idea of how to make this stuffing? would really like to try to do it with a bird i have in the freezer right now.


----------



## bonefish (Nov 24, 2006)

*Boudin at Hebert's*

There stuffed chickens are great! I've taken them everywhere from the Bahamas to Alaska and everyone loves them. Something else to try from Hebert's is there Boudin. For breakfast I boil the boudin and cut open the casing and dump it into scrambled eggs before cooking. Sounds kinda weird but don't judge it until you try it.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

They make some excellent sausage over there. I just got a load of hot Italian sausage made last week. Good stuff! I also like their chicken & Jalapeno sausage.

They will custom make sausage to your specs if you order at least 10 Lbs.

Jeff


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Hebert's is WONDERFUL! We had the shrimp stuffed chicken, beans/rice, jambalaya, and some sort of crab for Christmas dinner.


----------



## mbj358 (May 13, 2005)

We have eaten Herbert's foods for many years . I have tried numerous others for convience only and there is no comparison. My wife browns the chickens in a skillet and makes a gravy and then puts then in another pan and bakes them. We usually have them for Thanksgiving and Christmas and other times through out the year. We also give them to customers for gifts around Christmas. Just another plug for Hebert's.


----------



## castaline (Jan 11, 2007)

I live two minutes from Herbert's. Near Memorial. I have baught several items from turdukens, to stuffed chickens, to boudin. They are great for dinners and holidays if you want to have a special one.

God Bless,
Ruben


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

When we were poor, living in Lafayette, we'd scrounge up enough cash most weeks to have Heberts stuffed pork chops! Thought we'd died and gone to heaven. I didn't realize they were around here, I can't wait to go get me some! Which one is furthest south? I live near Galveston.t


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Ok, Now you folks got me wanting to try some of all of it. I guess I'll be hitting the one on 45 North when I head toward the woodlands Later. Gee thanks ya'll! LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Levelwind said:


> When we were poor, living in Lafayette, we'd scrounge up enough cash most weeks to have Heberts stuffed pork chops! Thought we'd died and gone to heaven. I didn't realize they were around here, I can't wait to go get me some! Which one is furthest south? I live near Galveston.t


The closest one that I know of to you would be the one just South of I-10 on Dairy Ashford. That is the one we go to.

http://www.hebertshouston.com/ you can find the address and phone # there.


----------



## Greg Hebert (Feb 11, 2006)

*THE BEST STOP STORE " SCOTT LOUISIANA"*

Since yall are talking about good food you might what to check out
a little place in SCOTT LOUISIANA called "THE BEST STOP" It is right before you get to Lafayette off of I-10. Coming from Texas take the SCOTT exit to your right.Cross overpass above I-10 and go 1/2 mile,Store on your left.It is
a very small store but the meat department is excellent.Try the boudin,
home made cracklings,stuffed pork chops,tasso,and to many to list.You have to see it.It is opened 7 days a week.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Greg Hebert said:


> Since yall are talking about good food you might what to check out
> a little place in SCOTT LOUISIANA called "THE BEST STOP" It is right before you get to Lafayette off of I-10. Coming from Texas take the SCOTT exit to your right.Cross overpass above I-10 and go 1/2 mile,Store on your left.It is
> a very small store but the meat department is excellent.Try the boudin,
> home made cracklings,stuffed pork chops,tasso,and to many to list.You have to see it.It is opened 7 days a week.


I have been there before and the boudin is excellent.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Greg Hebert said:


> Since yall are talking about good food you might what to check out
> a little place in SCOTT LOUISIANA called "THE BEST STOP" It is right before you get to Lafayette off of I-10. Coming from Texas take the SCOTT exit to your right.Cross overpass above I-10 and go 1/2 mile,Store on your left.It is
> a very small store but the meat department is excellent.Try the boudin,
> home made cracklings,stuffed pork chops,tasso,and to many to list.You have to see it.It is opened 7 days a week.


Just had them grind some venison into sausage for me - GOOD STUFF. Picked up some Boudan while I was there and it is great too. Come to think of it - I've never bought anything there that I didn't like.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

*Sounds Awesome*



****** said:


> we used to have something similar to a Turduckhen. It was a suckling pig that was boneless, stuffed with a turkey, duck, hen and quail....


What do those ****-Arses call that? A pur-duck-en-ail? LMFAO!!!!


----------

